
$1,596/MRR in 48h - fairpx
https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/557rjo/how_we_launched_a_new_service_and_got_to_1596mrr/
======
mtmail
"Unlimited Graphic Design Service" "Get a dedicated designer for a flat-
monthly-rate, to handle any design request with unlimited revisions, on-demand
via email"

Of course users love the idea and pricing. I'm not sure promising unlimited
service is a great business in the long-term though.

